# Ride Shares?



## FishYouWereHere (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi!

Just wondering what people think about ride shares, and the ride share organizations on the internet? Has anyone had any bad experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 14, 2012)

its like couchsurfing.com...sometimes it can be awkward as walking in on your mother and your girlfriend 69ing other times things can be chill..with rideshares its always good to have gas money and be willing to engage and charm them..so u dont have to give it to them


----------



## Shadowmarque (Jan 15, 2012)

HAHAHA, that's awesome and so true. 
But hey, Fisssshy, I would suggest talking to whichever driver you're looking at riding with either by email or phone or both if possible and ask questions about the vehicle and them as people to see what you're dealing with and kind of what they expect of you. Be considerate and, if you're not comfortable but aren't scared enough to leave, just stay awake switching conversation topic to lighthearted surface bs.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 24, 2012)

its nice to both plan & share a bit about each other, the vehicle & the expectations of all parties involved. its also good to have an electronic chronicle with drivers email addresses & phone # in the odd chance that something tragic happens. i wonder if it a good idea to blog or email details of all rides even when hitching the old fashioned way? anyonedo this? its like civilized online hitchhiking with drivers judging my description of myself instead of by my mohawk done in advance & not out in elements, though the sameelements sometimes help you get rides.


----------

